# FS Severums



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

4 month old fry 3 for $10 *WILL TRADE FOR CRAYFISH*









Parents
male








female


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Zenin? I recognize you from your sevys! lol


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the first name changer,
nice severums are they green sevs?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

yes.. it's me Zenin


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> the first name changer,
> nice severums are they green sevs?


they are red shoulders


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for some nice Severums! The fry look great, they're so big now.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

yup.. fry eat like pigs.. 
some already has some red on them..


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't believe someone hasn't picked these guys up yet. They're beautiful. Too bad I don't have room for them


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

(pair) pending  Parents are gone.

Lots of juvi left.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Why the name change Zen?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

try to remain low profile


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Your ava & sevs gave away your lil secret.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

ninez said:


> try to remain low profile


Leme get a mirror......... dang let me be the investigator


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Victor said:


> I can't believe someone hasn't picked these guys up yet. They're beautiful. Too bad I don't have room for them


Picking them up on Sunday.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> Picking them up on Sunday.


I saw this mating pair personally yesterday. They are GORGEOUS !!!!!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP TO THE TOP
will trade juvie severums for your crayfish


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

if you read his new name backward it's the same..........

i think he's playing the game of Bob lol.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Isn't Adrian picking up the parents?

I'm tempted...


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Parents are sold/traded.


----------

